# Questions for Sharkchum



## Illbethere (Mar 11, 2015)

1)In general, on the average, what would the surf fishing be like in Sargent in Mid October, good bad, average? 
2)What live baits would we be able to get for surf fishing in Mid October?
3)in the surf, what kinds of fish bite during this time of year, mid October.

Im fishing new moon, as suggested by Sharkchum, for whole week, October 16-23rd. I know the weather has a lot to do with it. Also what kind of fish bite in intercoastal and Caney Creek area during Mid October?


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Fishing is good everywhere in October. Everything starts happening, shrimp and mullet start leaving the bays, bull reds come in to spawn, flounder get ready to head to the gulf, it's usually one of the best fishing months of the year. You can use mullet, crab, shrimp, baby kittens, or anything else you can put on a hook, and it will all catch fish. The only thing that will turn it off is a hurricane or floods. I usually just stand in the water and grab fish with my bare hands, because they will be everywhere.


----------



## Illbethere (Mar 11, 2015)

thanks for the info, so I will be able to catch crabs and Mullet in the surf in mid October, usually? also, if you have to use croaker or Whiting, how do you hook those on your redfish hooks and how do you cut them up for use? Also, is new moon fishing better night and day or just better during the day? also, Big uglies in surf or intercoastal in mid OCtober, usually?


----------



## Illbethere (Mar 11, 2015)

I hate to ask more questions, but Im going to be in Sargent on Spetember 2nd, 3rd, and 4th. We will have access to a Caney Y private fishing pier right in the Y. Would the pier fishing be better than the surf? I was thinking surf during the day and pier at night, because of boat traffic on pier. What do you think? Also, what is your method of flounder fishing, bait hook set up, etc... And good places to try flounder fishing in Sargent during this time. I shouldn't have to bother you any more and thank you for your wisdom. I go down about 3 or 4 times a year to Sargent, and i know things change, thats why I ask you about stuff.


----------



## bigdav160 (Aug 25, 2004)

As mentioned, in the fall, the fish are trying to fill their bellies for winter and are taking everything for bait.

Do you have access to a boat or kayak? 4x4? If not then the best bet is probably beach front. I don't know about the pier you're talking about. Is it on the creek?

That's labor day weekend and I'll be down there also. Staying at Caney Creek RV


----------



## Illbethere (Mar 11, 2015)

Yes we have a 4X4 truck, what do we need that for ? to get to Mitchells cut?


----------



## Illbethere (Mar 11, 2015)

we are staying at Caney Y Realty's RV spot. Caney Y Realty has 1 RV spot accross from their office, My friend rented the spot for September 1st thru the 4th. We are fishing off the pier in front of the Caney Y Realty office. It has lights on pier. We will probably fish the surf during the day and the pier at night. The boat traffic is a pain during the day to fish off the pier. I am experienced salt water fisherman, my friend doesnt have a lot of experience salt water fishing. Ill have a 4 ft. cast net and 4 long Penn rod and reels (10 and 12 feet) plus smaller for trout, flounder, and croaker , whiting etc... I go to Sargent about 4 times a year, I like the space, not a lot of crowds. We usually take frozen head on shrimp from HEB, it seems fresher than the bait shops, except for live of course. We catch croaker and whiting in the surf for bait and use those for bait on the long rods. We catch and release most of the fish except for Specs and flounder, if we are are lucky enough to catch those. Hoepfully we will see you down there. Your staying at Caney Creek RV, is that on the same road as Caney Y Realty?


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Illbethere said:


> thanks for the info, so I will be able to catch crabs and Mullet in the surf in mid October, usually? also, if you have to use croaker or Whiting, how do you hook those on your redfish hooks and how do you cut them up for use? Also, is new moon fishing better night and day or just better during the day? also, Big uglies in surf or intercoastal in mid OCtober, usually?


Mullet are usually still in the surf, the crab I usually just buy. I rig mullet, croaker, whiting, sand trout, baby kittens, and anything else I use for bait the same way, cut them in half and put the hook in the eye and out of the top of the head. New moon is usually better during the day, but it's important to fish during the strongest tide movement. There are big uglies everywhere in Sargent year round, go to one of the local bars and you can catch one pretty easy.


----------



## Illbethere (Mar 11, 2015)

those big uglies at the bar, hahahaha, if fishing is really bad I might give those a shot.


----------



## gotmuddy (Dec 19, 2013)

sharkchum said:


> There are big uglies everywhere in Sargent year round, go to one of the local bars and you can catch one pretty easy.


I am hoping we dont run into one of them this weekend lol


----------



## tpool (Aug 21, 2005)

Hahahaha. We call 'em pier sL*ts!!!

Good luck (on the fishing, of course)!!

T-BONE
(tpool)


----------



## Illbethere (Mar 11, 2015)

regardless, you'll go home smelling like fish one way or another. Old Fisherman never die, they just smell that way.


----------



## Saltwater Jack (Jun 27, 2006)

Quick question for SharkChum. I've read a couple of times and have seen pix of how you hook the mullet heads. How do you set the hook in the tail portions of the mullet?? Any secrets to pass along. Thanks


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Saltwater Jack said:


> Quick question for SharkChum. I've read a couple of times and have seen pix of how you hook the mullet heads. How do you set the hook in the tail portions of the mullet?? Any secrets to pass along. Thanks


You don't, just throw the tail section away, it has no scent or flavor . If you're determined to use the tail anyway, make sure you keep the hook point exposed.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------

